# My Bionic Frustrations Solved!



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

After having the Bionic for 2 weeks, I have solved my troubles.
The situation was this: data drops - both 3g and 4g (other Verizon phones around me were not having similar problems)
battery life was horrible - 8 hours with it sitting on the desk all day with light use.

I approached this problem by starting with Verizon Tech Support at my local store. Their solutions were to keep the phone for 6 hours and test the battery. They also installed a new SIM card and informed me that 8 hours battery life on a Bionic was "Great for a 4G phone". The battery tested out fine and the new SIM card did nothing. After a few more frustrating days, I went back to my Droid X until I could get back to the store. Meanwhile I bricked the phone by mistake and learned all sorts of stuff about FXZ files and why RSD Lite loves my Droid X but not my Bionic. I eventually restored my phone and I received authorization by Verizon to FedEx my Bionic back and was waiting on a return label when I read about the .901 radio update. I went back to Verizon Store and got a new SIM card and re-activated the phone. As expected, as I drove around town and came home, I experienced the usual data drops.
I then followed the steps to install the .901 radio update.
Viola!
All is good now. Battery made it 14 hours in mostly standby and was at 20% when I finally plugged it in. Data drops are history as well. This is all with the stock rom.

So for all you frustrated Bionic users, I suggest you try the .901 update as it has made a HUGE difference for me.


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

+1000! Same here!


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

When I originally got .901 it was great and no data drops. They are becoming more frequent lately though.


----------



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

I was still getting data drops on .901 with Kinetx rom when, a couple days ago, I read a post about a way to get them to stop. The post said that it would work for between 2 days and 2 weeks. In the 2 days since I did it I haven't had a drop. I had been getting at least one drop a day, either when going from Wifi to 4g or when I lost coverage (I drive a canyon where there are spots without any coverage) then have coverage again. So it's encouraging so far. I would provide you the link, but I can't find it anywhere (if anyone has it, please provide it). Anyway, here's what the post said to do:
1. Turn off Bionic and do battery pull
2. Remove sim card
3. Reinstall battery and boot up without sim card. You'll get an error message to put sim card back in.
4. Turn off phone, put sim card back in, and turn on phone


----------



## donnelly326 (Oct 27, 2011)

I also have updated to .901 and love my bionic again!! I tried the "boot with out a sim card" trick with previous versions on the radio and it worked ok for them but i couldn't stand going through that just to make my device get data. With .901 I haven't lost 4G and have been running it on the stock rom rooted for over a week!! This radio is what the device should have launched with, especially with all the delays you think Moto would have had the time to develop this version sooner!


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

I feel you pain in regards to the bionic and rsd lite. If i borked my old D2G rsd would fix it everytime with out issue. The bionic is a whole different beast. I am running. 893 ota and have not had any of the data issues i read about prior to purchasing it. It lasts 15+ hoirs on a single charge with moderate to heavy usage. I love this phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

